# Audi R8 (For Tim)



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Just a heads up mate, Auto Express are running a 1st Road Test on the R8 in next weeks edition (out Tuesday or Wednesday).

I'm not sure if any other rag has run an R8 Road Test yet, so Auto Express may be the 1st.

Book yourself a copy now


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Have mine through the post every wednesday Â£13 per quarter :wink:


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Nice one. Must remember to get it. 

[edit]

Paul, did you get my PM?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Hilly10 said:


> Have mine through the post every wednesday Â£13 per quarter :wink:


Likewise


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

ResB said:


> Nice one. Must remember to get it.
> 
> [edit]
> 
> Paul, did you get my PM?


Nope, not received a PM from your good self :?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Car mag brief overview first drive of R8:

http://www.carmagazine.co.uk/first_drive.php?sid=407&page=1


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

garyc said:


> Car mag brief overview first drive of R8:
> 
> http://www.carmagazine.co.uk/first_drive.php?sid=407&page=1


Blimey.....They like it!!

Sounds like an awesome car, For anyone that has one of these on order.....

I'm not jealous in the slightest!


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

W7 PMC said:


> ResB said:
> 
> 
> > Nice one. Must remember to get it.
> ...


[email protected] Can't remember what it was now and didn't save the PM!!! lol. :roll: It was some advice on the Ring or track days in particular, I think.  It'll come to me.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> Car mag brief overview first drive of R8:
> 
> http://www.carmagazine.co.uk/first_drive.php?sid=407&page=1


If i said it was windy yesterday, you'd say it was cracking the flags. I only ever said it MAY be the 1st drive in Auto Express :lol: :lol: :wink:

Just read though that Auto Express will be the 1dy on the shelf perhaps, as Car Magazine aint out till 31st Jan, so stick that in your pipe & smoke it :lol: :wink:

They do appear to like it though. Looks like a good start for the R8.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

That told him :wink:   :lol: :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Car mag brief overview first drive of R8:
> ...


Sorry Paul i didn't realise that you had your towel there first. I should have held off posting the car link, until Auto Express was published, but foolishly thought others may actually be interested in something available to read NOW.

And possibly some people may prefer Car magazine to Auto Express. I know I do. :roll:

Sorry to steal your thunder.

HEY EVERYONE: PAUL WAS GONNA POST THE FIRST R8 WRITE UP BEFORE ANYONE :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


Was only joking Gary, calm down calm down.

To be fair, AE will be 1st to the post with the test drive report (in a magazine). Many so called test drives on the Web already & have been for some months. I only pointed those interested to the fact that AE are saying they're publishing the 1st Test Drive in a UK publication in this weeks copy. I'd defo not be posting the write up, was just pointing people to a place they can read one next week.

All folk have their favourite & mine is AE for Road Tests, as they appear to be middle of the road in their favourites, so no biase towards any manufacturer or at least that's how i find them.

Saying that, i aint getting an R8 but i do get AE delivered every week, so if you want the 1st (proper) read :wink: then buy it, if you don't then wait for Gary to post the 2nd R8 write up :lol: :wink:


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

Does anybody know when the V10 will be along?

The V8 RS4 engine is brill, but surely the v10 would be better.


----------



## ColinH (Jan 1, 2003)

Autocar out on Wednesday 24/01 will also have a report of their first drive in an R8. They have also put something on the web: http://www.autocar.co.uk/CarReviews/Fir ... SI/223885/


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > W7 PMC said:
> ...


No need to justify. I noted yer smilies etc. Are you an only child or the middle one?

One assumes all the motoring journos have now driven the R8 and will be publishing.

It still looks silly. But will liven the turgid AE no end with it's 'what interior air fresher to hang up?' approach to testing :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


I knew that, i was just bored for an hour  . I was the youngest child of 2 that i recall , however having being adopted at 2weeks old, i can't be 100% positive how that stacks me up in the natural subling ranking.

We'll go for only child as a possible, but defo the youngest 8)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Ah, OK. That explains. :wink:


----------



## damo (May 7, 2002)

Auto Express is the automotive equivalent of 'The Sun'. I'd take anything they say with a pinch of salt.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

damo said:


> Auto Express is the automotive equivalent of 'The Sun'. I'd take anything they say with a pinch of salt.


Says an Expert?? So what is the defined & highest quality Motoring Journal on the market these day?? Not EVO by any chance??

They're all much of a muchness & little between them. The fact AE is weekly & never appears to align itself with any Manufacturer is the main reason i like/read it.

Curious how all rags (almost bar none) announce stuff around the same time, so how is one more honest & believable than another?? :lol:


----------



## damo (May 7, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> damo said:
> 
> 
> > Auto Express is the automotive equivalent of 'The Sun'. I'd take anything they say with a pinch of salt.
> ...


Well I wouldn't say I was an expert but I do read most of the mags. Maybe I should have added an IMHO? :wink:

What I was meaning is that AE reviews are very superficial compared to Autocar, Evo or Car. They focus on more general issues rather than the nuances of handling for example (which I'd imagine an R8 potential buyer would be most interested in).


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

AE very good if one is in the market for a sponge, de-icer or a crook lock.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Car mag brief overview first drive of R8:
> ...


Competitive to the point of ridiculous!

Haha :lol: :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

r1 said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Good thanks Gary! Took it round Brands a while back (Indy) and it performed superbly - it's so much better than I am!

How's fatherhood treating you?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Fatherhood is different, but great thanks for asking Dave. Really enjoying it - well first 14 weeks anyway. Baby sweet, calm and sleeping thru night now.

One has a new perspective as it were. Project GT3 shoved aside by family home purchase and spiralling renovation costs.  (but only temporarily :wink: )

Not selling the boat, although I didnt use it much last year (need more global warming fora good summer. 

Family motor beckons [smiley=zzz.gif]

But Gary's lot is a happy one.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

AUTOCAR out today, super test of the 8


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

TTotal said:


> AUTOCAR out today, super test of the 8


when's yours due?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

At the end of a rainbow ATM Tim, just a dream now


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > AUTOCAR out today, super test of the 8
> ...


Probably gets it on subscription like Paul with his AE.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > TTotal said:
> ...


I meant his R8. :roll:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Thats what I thought he meant too !

The only mags I get on subs are Audi Driver <yawn> oh and Ride <great> oh and AbsoluTTe <wow> oh and Sailing Today <hurrah!>


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Oh really? Ambiguity eh?

When's yours due?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Prob same date as your Gary :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Prob same date as your Gary :wink:


No, I meant his Autocar subscription...


----------

